# Care to guess the breed? (has images)



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

After not knowing where my canon's battery charger was, I finally found it last night...which means I was able to take a few pictures of Chip today when I got home from work. I took a couple that aren't great portrait-wise, but work great for showing off his head and body.  I've been wondering a lot lately about what sort of mutt he could be, just because I've heard random breeds from random people. We know chihuahua, because he has a deerhead chihuahua face, but for the rest of him I've heard italian greyhound, minpin, basenji, rat terrier, etc. 

Chip is about 16 1/2" at his head (don't like measuring shoulders/withers unless it's in horses, LOL), and weighs 11 lbs. right now, although the 11 lbs. makes him look like he's going to get chunky. He looked perfect at 9 lbs. 




























Any ideas?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Bull mastiff for sure. :becky:

I'm never any good at guessing breeds, but he sure is a cuttie, whatever he is!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you sure he's a mix? Look at this chihuahua on the wikipedia page, the face and head and ears are exactly the same:

File:Green eyed beige Chihuahua.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Bull mastiff for sure. :becky:
> 
> I'm never any good at guessing breeds, but he sure is a cuttie, whatever he is!


Really? I was sure he was part Fila! 

XD

Thanks for the compliment, LOL


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

To me he looks like a pure chi. So.. yeah, I'm not great at breeds either. 

I've been told my dog is either:

a. lab/border collie/blue heeler
b. akita/chow
c. bluetick coonhound/lab/whippet
d. chow/kelpie/hound
e. "he looks like a lab made babies with a feather duster."

And those are all from "professionals" [vets, groomers, and the people from the rescue].


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> Are you sure he's a mix? Look at this chihuahua on the wikipedia page, the face and head and ears are exactly the same:
> 
> File:Green eyed beige Chihuahua.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah, he has the head identical to a chi (deerhead, not apple). He'd be very tall for a chihuahua, though, and his legs are pretty long (in proportion to the rest of him XD). He has a deep chest and a prominent belly tuck. He also acts nothing like a chihuahua, and even though I am a firm believer that environment can outweigh breed temperament, he's...nothing like a chihuahua.  The chocolate and white combination, without accompanying tan, isn't something I've seen in a normal chi.

Of course, I am NOT a breed expert so for all I know he really is just some overgrown, odd-colored chihuahua.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> To me he looks like a pure chi. So.. yeah, I'm not great at breeds either.
> 
> I've been told my dog is either:
> 
> ...


I actually like kelpie x border collie for Wallaby


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That thing I read said they can get to 9 pounds and you said he needs to lose a couple, sooo... maybe he is. I guess there could be a little min pin in there, but I just don't see it. 

I could see Wallaby being any of those except for the Akita/chow, unless he has hair that doesn't show up in photos. But i would bet that beautiful coat comes from a Labrador line.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I will spend all day tomorrow laughing if he is, in fact, all chihuahua.  Strange little dog, LOL!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

My sisters purebred Chi looks similar to your dog. She is mostly black and white, with some shades of dark chocolate in places. She has an apple head though, and a white stripe down her forehead. She has a deep chest and noticeable belly tuck too. 

Her attitude is pure Chihuahua though  There is no mistaking that brat for anything other than a Chi. 

You can't really see her chest in this pic because of the sweater but here it is anyway....you can sort of see how her head is dark black, then her color fades on her hips.









My vote would be for pure Chihuahua


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My vote is for chihuahua mixed with minature pinscher :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> My sisters purebred Chi looks similar to your dog. She is mostly black and white, with some shades of dark chocolate in places. She has an apple head though, and a white stripe down her forehead. She has a deep chest and noticeable belly tuck too.
> 
> Her attitude is pure Chihuahua though  There is no mistaking that brat for anything other than a Chi.
> 
> ...


That is an adorable dog - and sure looks alot like Chip. I thought all chihuahuas had the belly tuck thing going on. To me, the fact that Chip has it is a pro for chi, not a con.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm terrible at guessing...I just wanted to say I think he is a cutie!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RaisingWolves said:


> I'm terrible at guessing...I just wanted to say I think he is a cutie!!


Yes he is. In the end, that's all that counts!!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> Yes he is. In the end, that's all that counts!!!


Spot on 

I am going with.....

definitely dog!!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Chihuahua/Miniature Pinscher?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> My vote is for chihuahua mixed with minature pinscher :thumb:


That was my guess too!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't really see any Min Pin. He just looks like a fairly typical Chi to me. They're so overbred they vary from 3lbs to 10lbs, long legs, short legs, and everything in between.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking at him he really looks like a chi. But min pin in their too looks like. Hes got those eyes like a pug ~ Buldgy ~(but so do chis!) too but I dont see any pug in him. Gee Boston terrier, but him dont think so! Wow tough call he's a cute guy! any rat terrier at all in him hmmmm wonder!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would have guessed he was pure chihuahua as well at first glance...


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL, thanks guys! Consensus seems to be that my little Chippy is all Chi...I hadn't expected that, but Xellil is right- he's cute, and that's all that matters! ;P My friend is serious enough about getting her dog's breeds figured out she wants to DNA test her...80$ is too much. Only reason I'd want to know is so that I can know what sort of breed-specific issues to expect...and sheer curiosity, of course. XD

Thought I'd share another picture from yesterday...if I were to make Easter cards, I'd put his little face right on the front!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I reckon he's chihuahua/rat terrier.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If I had to pick any other breed for him to be mixed with, I guess I'd guess rat terrier, but he looks all Chi to me! And I've met a ton of chis with very sweet and laid back personalities, and then the super bratty ones too! 



Mokapi said:


> My friend is serious enough about getting her dog's breeds figured out she wants to DNA test her...80$ is too much.


Tell your friend not to bother wasting her time and money on those silly tests! I had a lady tell me that the DNA test told her that her 35 lbs dog is part Newfie/Akita/lab. Pretty sure the dog would be bigger than 35 lbs then, but she insisted on calling it a Newfie mix because the stupid test said so! Then she told me that her friend had a purebred boxer from a breeder, did the DNA test and it said the boxer was a mixed breed too, then proceeded to tell me her friend should sue the breeder for selling her a dog that isn't a purebred as she had paid for! Gee, at that point I would have just assumed the DNA test was the one full of c***, but that's just me I suppose. I mean, boxers have pretty weak genes, and any time they are mixed, they definitely look mixed!



Mokapi said:


> Only reason I'd want to know is so that I can know what sort of breed-specific issues to expect...and sheer curiosity, of course. XD


Psh, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! If he seems like a well-adjusted dog, then don't worry about fixing any "breed-specific" issues he doesn't have yet. And if he does end up with any issues, just address them as you would with any dog. No need to spend $80 on an inaccurate test :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A lady at the dog park I go to got her very obviously beagle mix (looks like a beagle with maybe a little shepherd in there) DNA tested and it came back some rare European mountain dog and nothing else. 

That's when I figured those places (at least some of them) are just ripping people off with really no concern at all for the actual DNA.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

He does sort of look like he could be all Chi, but he is a bit on the tall side and his head is biig, not to mention his body a bit muscular looking for a Chi, as if he had some larger breed mixed in him. I'm not seeing any mini-pin, mini pins tend to be slimmer and with a smaller head.
What does he act like anyways, temperament-wise? Still he could be a pure chi with an atypical temperament.


----------

